# Bug du IPad après recharge



## cycliste60 (5 Mai 2013)

Lorsque je recharge mon IPad une fenêtre anglaise s'affiche et je peux choisir "close ou settings" mais voilà que le IPad est gelé et je dois forcer l'extinction en appuyant simultanément  le bouton d'ouverture et le bouton rond et après quelques secondes il se ferme. Je le réouvre et tout est correct.

Pourquoi ce bug??? Ça fait quelques fois que ça arrive. Vous avez une idée du pourquoi???


----------



## Lauange (6 Mai 2013)

C'est peut être un tweak de gestion de batterie ?


----------



## cycliste60 (7 Mai 2013)

Ça veux dire quoi en d'autres mots???


----------



## Lauange (7 Mai 2013)

Ton iPad est il jailbreak&#279; ?


----------



## cycliste60 (7 Mai 2013)

Non il n'est pas jailbreaké


----------

